# Whirlpool GX5FH iceing up



## Lancerdad34 (Feb 9, 2015)

I have had this whirlpool about 3 years and this is at least the third time I remember the back of the freezer icing up (see photo)and blocking the vents that circulate cold air.  As a result each time I have to shut it down and let it defrost completely.  The last time was early Oct 2014.  I need to know what this could be as I do have an extended warranty and would like to know what needs repairing or replacing.


Thanks,

Brian in MI


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 9, 2015)

Had that problem with a GE. There is a small tube in the back that sometimes gets clogged. On a warranty call, the guy first defrosted the back of the freezer using a steam cleaner -  yes, the kind used for taking wrinkles out of clothes - then he ran a stiff wire (might have been a very thin snake) into this tube in the back. he pulled out a small clog, and things were back to normal.


----------



## kok328 (Feb 9, 2015)

Yep, if the drain tube for the defrost cycle has to be open in order to get the melted ice out of the freezer compartment.  You might also have a stuck or defective defrost timer.
I've seen where things like peas have fallen out of a broken bag and found it's way into the defrost drain tube.
This will not be covered under warranty so it might be worth while to pull the unit away from the wall and clear the tube before placing a warranty call if that is what you had in mind.

P.S. - small world - kok328 in MI


----------



## woodchuck (Feb 9, 2015)

I blow through the tube from inside the freezer using a sightly smaller tube to clear it.


----------



## Lancerdad34 (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks for all the Replies!


----------



## jeff1 (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,

Ice or frost?



> GX5FH



That is part of a model#, the rest is?

97 models start with those digits.

jeff.


----------



## Lancerdad34 (Feb 10, 2015)

jeff1 said:


> Thanks for the help! It was a big block of ice built up on the coil.  Drain tube was not clogged so is that the defroster?[/COLOR] I have the extended warranty.
> 
> Ice or frost?  Ice on coils
> 
> ...


----------



## woodchuck (Feb 10, 2015)

Could be defrost heater, defrost thermostat or defrost timer(main module)

Each heater should show continuity with ohm meter. If one of them looks black(burned) it's bad.
Thermostat is clamped to the condenser coils. You can bypass it to check the rest of the defrost system. It breaks the circuit when it is warm and completes the circuit when cold.
If these are good it's your control panel.  http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/part-number/12868513/0046/464


----------



## jeff1 (Feb 10, 2015)

Ice should be the defrost cycle is working and changing the frost to water, but the water is not running away or not going down the drain.
Clogged/restricted defrost drain is possible....but yours likely will need the new(er) updated drain...






LINK> Drain Pipe

Repair video [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7rk9LFXIv-E"]linked here[/ame].

jeff.


----------



## Lancerdad34 (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Jeff.  I had the drain line replaced about two years ago when the bottom of the freezer kept filling up with a layer of ice.


----------



## jeff1 (Feb 12, 2015)

Where are you getting the ice now?
Have any pics ( with the back cover removed )?

jeff.


----------



## Lancerdad34 (Feb 14, 2015)

The ice builds up on the coil cover.  I have not yet removed it. The the pic 
had on my original post is the only one.



jeff1 said:


> Where are you getting the ice now?
> Have any pics ( with the back cover removed )?
> 
> jeff.


----------



## jeff1 (Feb 14, 2015)

I couldn't really see any icing on the picture posted in the first posting.

jeff.


----------



## Lancerdad34 (Feb 15, 2015)

jeff1 said:


> I couldn't really see any icing on the picture posted in the first posting.
> 
> jeff.



That was because I took the photo after defrosting.  It had a big coat of ice and I could see the coils were solid ice at the time.  Thanks again for the reply!


----------



## jeff1 (Feb 15, 2015)

> It had a big coat of ice and I could see the coils were solid ice at the time



Too bad we couldn't see that.

jeff.


----------

